# New BR 700 Stihl



## B Brown (Oct 26, 2019)

Well i put it off long enough, did some research, my old blower has bit the dust for now. So, i tested 2 blowers today, the BR600 and the BR700 Stihl. Both are really good blowers, the 600, i've used it a bunch, it'll cut through heavy leaves pretty good, but you have to use more arm movement to keep the leaves going ahead. My buddy and i lined up on a long driveway, concrete type, heavy maple, and other leaves on it. We stood shoulder to shoulder and each blew a path up the driveway. My 600 did a good job, but, the 700 blew a longer, wider path with the tube extended. Then we blew leaves out of the tree, from the bottom up, the 700 won out again, you could see more movement of the tree higher up in the limbs. The 600 did ok as well. Soaking wet grass with the little maple ''helicopters'' embedded in the wet grass the 600 with the more narrow nozzle did ok, but, the 700 literally blew them away with no problem. Some mushrooms growing in the back yard, the 600 would just make them move, the 700 blew them out, and away. 

We also blew a pretty good sized empty cardboard box the 600 blew it 3/4ths of the way across the street, the 700 blew it up on the sidewalk from across the street. The 600 is lighter, same motor, but, with the different design in the air chamber i think it really peps the 700 up. The 600 is more rounded, the 700 almost rectangular in shape and shorter, i feel this is the secret to the real power of the 700 flexing its muscle. So, went downtown tonight, picked up the new 700 it'll get broken in big time tomorrow, we had a lot of wind tonight, and loads of leaves down, and on the ground. Trust me, the 700 will get the job done, and done very well. I'm sold on it.


----------

